# Mobile Lathe, and GI machine shop?



## Aukai (Aug 16, 2019)

A lathe on wheels, hummmm
Looks like a deuce, and a half in the bottom picture.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

Why go there


----------



## Choiliefan (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## C-Bag (Aug 16, 2019)

Those guys were truly the unsung hero's. I've read several books about the bomber crews of WWII and they all mention the mechanics and crew chiefs who stayed up all night getting the planes that had come in all shot up back in the air. But no real details. Can't really tell by the pics what in the world they are working on.

It reminds me of the fact my grandfather worked on International Havester cotton pickers and crawlers for 40yrs. And he had to do the repairs in place out in the fields where they broke down. Everything from hydrostatic drives on the pickers to transmissions and differentials in the crawlers. Drives home, where theres a will theres a way.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 19, 2019)

Wait, did he level that jeep?
I saw those pics a while back. Still appreciate them!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 19, 2019)

If i remember correctly AMC/Jeep made these as mobile field machine shops during the war


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 19, 2019)

The very top one looks like a sales display. I think that's an old Woody, sure doesn't look like military.


----------



## wlburton (Aug 19, 2019)

The first picture has been on here before, and it has been identified as a sales representative's vehicle.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 19, 2019)

In fact i do believe the guy working the lathe on that jeep is a British soldier in Africa during ww2 or looks very similar to the picture in that story i read.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 19, 2019)

Here's some for the fun.  Below looks NATO by the colors, but not US by the design style.  The lathe is an Austrian EMCO:






US Army, can't quite place the date.  Those boots are old style jump boots (as the signal corps would have):





And a South Bend sales floor in a trailer, 1956:


----------



## Choiliefan (Aug 20, 2019)

The larger faceplate behind those boots must be about 20".
Perhaps the lathe has a gap bed?


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 20, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> Here's some for the fun.  Below looks NATO by the colors, but not US by the design style.  The lathe is an Austrian EMCO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the NATO design trailer as opposed the claustrophobic US setups. I prefer more air and light to working in a hallway. Only bad thing is it is prone to flying dust, oh well.


----------

